# JASchemicals Reveiw



## Retlaw (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok.. So far im very impressed, shipping was like 3 days,  Had a few questions and were answered with in a few hrs...  I received a free sample of oral Sildenafil, Ill be taking this tonite and plowing the crap out of the old lady !  Will post results in the am !


----------



## theBIGness (Jan 10, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Ok.. So far im very impressed, shipping was like 3 days,  Had a few questions and were answered with in a few hrs...  I received a free sample of oral Sildenafil, Ill be taking this tonite and plowing the crap out of the old lady !  Will post results in the am !



x2


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 11, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Ok.. So far im very impressed, shipping was like 3 days, Had a few questions and were answered with in a few hrs... I received a free sample of oral Sildenafil, Ill be taking this tonite and plowing the crap out of the old lady ! Will post results in the am !


 



Bro.....   Do I need to drink the whole bottle ??


----------



## nair (Feb 5, 2011)

What's the verdict with this stuff?

The clen was good but I can't help but fear for what kind of contaniments are in it.

I still haven't touched the via or cia


----------



## JASchemicals (Feb 9, 2011)

Check out our sub-forum in the sponsor forums section, there's a few reviews in there... everyone's been very satisfied with their orders. Also got a few new sales going on. Definitely worth a look!


----------



## nair (Feb 10, 2011)

JASchemicals said:


> Check out our sub-forum in the sponsor forums section, there's a few reviews in there... everyone's been very satisfied with their orders. Also got a few new sales going on. Definitely worth a look!


 
U didn't touch on my chemicals comment!

Actually the shipping and the packing were all good with one exception:

It smelled like you sent me a lit cigarette. I could smell the stench in the mail box before I even pulled the thing out. Then I opened it 
That wasn't fun...I hardly bitch about much especially when an outfit of any kind has such good customer service but man I tell you, this was damn unprofessional. 

If the products and the packing material all smell like smoke, what kind of impression could that have on a person who wants to use a research chemical on a valuable test-subject? I still have not touched the some the stuff!

Is it the product manufactured in a room full of smokers, or is it packed in a room full of smokers Or both!

Well that was my experience. My buddy enjoyed the clen but I'm too nervous to try the other stuff...at least for now


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 10, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> Ok.. So far im very impressed, shipping was like 3 days, Had a few questions and were answered with in a few hrs... I received a free sample of oral Sildenafil, Ill be taking this tonite and plowing the crap out of the old lady ! Will post results in the am !


oral... you mean I cant inject it straight to the main vein,


----------



## JASchemicals (Feb 10, 2011)

Its NOT manufactured in a room full of smokers, all of our products are of 99.8%+ purity and are pharmaceutical grade, we treat the suspensions the same way a pharmaceutical company would. This is one thing we don't mess around with. We didnt get into this to make a million dollars as is evident by our prices and our chemical standards, we got into it to earn a living and help out fellow researchers. Now the manufacturing lab and the shipping room are in 2 completely different sealed off areas. Yes in the shipping room there are smokers and because the doors are usually open we thought it would be OK for them to smoke in just the shipping room, due to the arctic temperatures we've been experiencing lately. We didn't realize it would leave such a stench on the box and packaging materials, you're right its completely unacceptable.  I can assure you this practice will stop immediately. PM me and I'll set up a coupon code for you to apologize for this.


----------



## nair (Feb 11, 2011)

It's amazing how the simple act of taking responsibily can so quickly affect one's disposition. Frankly, your candid explanation of the manufacoting/packing process is all I needed to hear to feel comfortable. And though I'd normally take you up on that coupon deal, I actually bought the materials at a promotional prices—I think that would be double dipping.

Thanks again for explaining. Indeed I believe it's good business to get that shit out of your facilities. Best wishes in cleaing that place up 



JASchemicals said:


> Its NOT manufactured in a room full of smokers, all of our products are of 99.8%+ purity and are pharmaceutical grade, we treat the suspensions the same way a pharmaceutical company would. This is one thing we don't mess around with. We didnt get into this to make a million dollars as is evident by our prices and our chemical standards, we got into it to earn a living and help out fellow researchers. Now the manufacturing lab and the shipping room are in 2 completely different sealed off areas. Yes in the shipping room there are smokers and because the doors are usually open we thought it would be OK for them to smoke in just the shipping room, due to the arctic temperatures we've been experiencing lately. We didn't realize it would leave such a stench on the box and packaging materials, you're right its completely unacceptable. I can assure you this practice will stop immediately. PM me and I'll set up a coupon code for you to apologize for this.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 12, 2011)

Very good to hear, JAS is top notch.

-T


----------

